# Hedgehog Nightmares?



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys!

Hope everybody is doing well!


just an update Dini is doing very well, happy and healthy.

but this brings me to my topic. do you guys ever have nightmares about your hogs?
i had this horrible dream that dini was coverd in mites the other night. ( because hes been itchy a bit lately, nothing some flaxseed oil didnt fix  )

but i was just wondering if you guys ever dream about your hogs?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

All the time!
After seeing a post with an awful picture of a wheel covered in blood because of the seam down the middle, I dreamt that it happened to my girl even with her wheel from Larry! Or I'll dream that she's choking or the power goes out.
It's the worst!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i didnt see this picture! oh dear goodness..

when i get to upset i bring dini to bed with me. 
it drives me crazy! i never want anything to happen, to any of our hedgeis!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd find the link for you, but I don't want to see the picture again somehow. It made me feel sick! I was so hoping it wasn't real, but the OP knew the person who had it happen. 
I think Nancy either moved the post to product reviews or had her repost - can't remember. It was a silent spinner and just so awful.

I take Alaska to bed with me too! It probably drives her crazy, but oh well 
Hedgie parents do what they have to do!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i found it... omg... i feel like throwing up....

dini has a CSBW to. it squeaks though... kinda werid


yeah i bring dini with me in the snuggle sack. he sleeps in there and i sleep on my bed.. lol i have to share my pillow with him.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

cthom said:


> i found it... omg... i feel like throwing up....
> 
> dini has a CSBW to. it squeaks though... kinda werid
> 
> yeah i bring dini with me in the snuggle sack. he sleeps in there and i sleep on my bed.. lol i have to share my pillow with him.


So awful...I feel sick thinking about the poor thing!
My wheel had been making noise too, but I re-assembled it and now it's okay, not sure if it just wasn't tight enough or something, but maybe try that!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have dreams about my Mildred all the time. At least twice a week. Usually they are hibernation-attempt dreams, where I check on her in the morning and she's unresponsive and cold to the touch and and and *shiver* I honestly think it's because I read things here at HHC almost daily about preventing hibernation attempts and warming up a cold hedgie. Not to mention that it's winter now so more and more people are having trouble with heating! And the influx of new members/soon-to-be-owners asking about heating. The more I think about it, the more often I get the dreams :shock: After my dad passed away, I had nightly dreams about my mom & fiance dying. Funny how the brain works, isn't it? Interesting, but super frustrating sometimes >.< Especially on those nights where I wake up and run to check on Milly then run to check on my mom, lol

As a side note, my CSBW also got awfully squeaky for a week or so a while back... I disassembled it (not the roller blade wheel, just the bolt, washer, nut, and wingnut), washed and dried everything thoroughly with mild dish soap, and put it all back together... voila! Squeakiness was gone. I figure I just got something in there damp while washing it because some days I have to do a quick wheel cleaning session  Larry is a master with his wheels, so I know it wasn't a manufacturer issue


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

oh i know, dini tried to hibernate twice, i lost it. baby slept with me for a week straight.
i have dreams about my fiancee and mom all the time to, ugh stupid brain! 

i will try and dry and disasemble the wheel, hopeful that will work!
and yes larry is amazing with his wheels!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, I had nightmares about Lily a lot. Especially after she got sick...I had ones of finding her not being able to move, some of her dying in the night and finding her body in the morning, and one memorable one of finding her seizuring and panicking, not knowing what to do. There was another one too, where I'd gotten a new hedgehog as a rescue, and she ended up having babies. I got so preoccupied with the new momma and babies that I somehow forgot about Lily. When I remembered and rushed to check on her in the dream, she had starved to death because I forgot to feed her. Hibernation nightmares were pretty common too with how temp-sensitive she was...I got used to dealing with actual hibernation attempts, but always had that sinking feeling of dread and worry every time I found her with a cool belly. I've had a couple dreams since I lost her as well, where I have her again. Most of those have been happy ones though, where she's just alive again and I'm doing something with her. They're kind of comforting, though they make me sad.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

im still really sorry about lilly, it was the same way for me whe ni lost my kitten...
that was when i was 16 im 20 now and still nto voer it.. have you though about maybe getting a tattoo?
my kitten was my very frist one, i have her name across my wrist.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been, actually. I already have an animal tattoo planned, that will have a horse shoe, cat paw print, dog paw print, a feather, and a hedgie quill. But since Lily passed, I've been considering getting something specifically for her. I'm not completely sure what yet (I really like the idea of her paw prints, but that's impossible now). I can't actually get a tattoo until I've moved out of my dad's house, and I have two others that I'm already planning to get first, so I have plenty of time to think about it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had nightmares that I've gotten in a rescue and I forgot I had it and it died because I didn't feed it. I've woken up in a sweat and it's seemed so real that I had to convince myself that I haven't forgotten anyone. 

I've also woke up thinking someone was sick and I've forgotten to feed them. Often that happens shortly after I've lost one whose been sick and needed special care. 

A couple time I thought I'd left someone in the van. :lol:


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i had a dream i left dini at satrbucks once :shock: 

but yes.. think it over with tattoos, i love my tattoo but it took me a while to know what i wanted


----------

